# 50% Off Ethiopia Sidamo



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

As it says on the tin!

Ethiopia Sidamo is one of our most popular coffees, you've got until the end of Saturday (or when stocks run out) to take advantage of this, so be quick!

To use the code click 'view all' in the your basket and enter: sidamodeal

The deal is for one bag of Sidamo only per customer (you can still add other products to your basket).

Browse coffee & Enter Code

These offers go direct to our subscriber list first, so make sure your name's down to be part of future deals.

Enjoy! - Chris


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ordered after getting the email - thanks for this!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ordered, thanks


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Another one to try, thanks for the offer.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Keen to take up the offer too. Do you have any decaff at the moment..?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Ordered too. I'm not overly struck on the SquareMile Sweetshop blend I've got right now. I always like a deal, so I'm willing to give this a try even though its from Ethiopia & I find African beans harder to grind with my trusty old Porlex.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

spune said:


> Keen to take up the offer too. Do you have any decaff at the moment..?


Should be in next week


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> Should be in next week


Lovely. I'll probably wait to order until then in that case! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ordered, thanks.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Ordered the Sidamo and the Yirgacheffe. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Opened these today as what I had left of my last lot ran out.

Took me 3 shots to dial it in and then had a lovely sweet nutty flat white. Very nice.


----------

